# female whimper



## crazy coyote (Mar 11, 2010)

has anybody used the randy anderson female whimper and did it work?


----------



## mgmurri (Jan 30, 2010)

yes, two weeks ago i went out on a sunday , called in four yotes and all were with the female wimper. Sounds so much like a tweety bird but it really works. brought two with in 100 yards, and brought two to with in 70 yards, all four were on a dead run in with no hesitation.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

Is there a site where you can hear the sound? Thanks, ET


----------



## crazy coyote (Mar 11, 2010)

thanks i have not had a chance to use it yet, but it does sound just like a bird


----------



## crazy coyote (Mar 11, 2010)

i heard it on calling all coyotes six.


----------

